# Coolio, The Ghetto Gourmet



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

OMG this is hysterical! Too funny.. Sauce Girls.. WHY didnt i think of that? LOL
Hi board..

My **** Channel: Cookin' With Coolio "Fork Steak and Heavenly Ghettalian Garlic Bread"


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

Love it.:smoking:
Go Coolio.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

:smiles::smiles:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

...hahaha...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

He's got a cookbook out that is almost as much fun as watching him. Recipes are actually pretty good.

(Disclosure: I copyedited it.  But I don't get anything from sales.  )


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Love it. Disappeared for a while and hasn't been back. Wondering when the next showing will be?


----------

